# Specimen Gear Gliding Woody 120 & Gliding Woody 180



## Jim (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael Hoffstrom Owner of Specimen Gear sent me a couple of his new baits to try. Michael resides in Denmark (the Country).

URL: https://www.specimengear.com/

*About Specimen Gear:* SPECIMEN GEAR is a Danish company specialized in creating high performance fishing lures for targeting predatory fish like bass, pike, zander and many other species. We try to build in as many deadly tricks and features in our lures as possible, to give the anglers that little extra edge, when fishing for their favorite predatory fish.

Working with 3D Computer animated modelling and countless hours of field testing specially formulated color patterns and highly triggering movements in the water, provides some perfectly performing lures and ensures plenty of action and exciting fishing experiences. Go catch your favorite predatory fish with a SPECIMEN GEAR fishing lure!

What intrigued me about this, Is I know for a fact that the fish in these waters have not seen these baits, so I know the Big Bass and Pike will kill this lure when they see it. If you are a swimbait fanatic, or a big predatory fisherman (Pike, Musky). This is a bait you need to check out. The baits themselves run the average price for these kind of baits, but the advantage is obviously that the fish in our waters have never seen these kind of baits.

I want to thank Michael for sending me these baits, so I now need to return the favor and get him some big bass and Pike pictures...I am on a mission. 

Check out these baits...........


----------



## russ010 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow - those look AWESOME!... and they do look lifelike


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> I want to thank Michael for sending me these baits, so I now need to return the favor and get him some big bass and Pike pictures...I am on a mission.



[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X 
*
You have my address right?* :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I want to thank Michael for sending me these baits, so I now need to return the favor and get him some big bass and Pike pictures...I am on a mission.
> ...



There on there way :LOL2:


----------



## Andy (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are some great looking baits for sure!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking about him the other day when I tied on my other Specimen Gear swimbait. I still haven't caught any monsters on it, but it has been catching fish. That top lure looks like a fish catcher for sure.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 16, 2009)

The 120mm looks awesome! I could see a 10lber eating it!!  Or heck up there a big Pike or something!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 16, 2009)

There is no way those things will catch fish, Jim, they have no hooks :lol: 

They look really nice. Swimbaits are going to be a big part of my arsenal this year....I just have to buy a few more of them.


----------

